# The Beethoven String Quartet Game



## Toddlertoddy

Rip-off of Edward Elgar's

http://www.talkclassical.com/9492-beethoven-sonata-game.html



> On the same principle as the previous game where we decided the definitive greatest symphony of all time, I propose we do the same to the [string quartets] of Beethoven. From the start you are allowed a (+1) and (-2) or two (-1)s. Quartets start with 5 points like the symphony game. Show eliminations in order to make it easier to see the ranking that we will be able to determine at the end of voting. I haven't included nicknames to avoid immediate targeting of popular quartets in the hope that this will avoid bias based on familiarity and not on which quartet you deem to be the greatest. Nicknames will be added at the end of voting.


1 in F major, Op. 18, no. 1 - 5
2 in G major, Op. 18, no. 2 - 5
3 in D major, Op. 18, no. 3 - 5
4 in C minor, Op. 18, no. 4 - 5
5 in A major, Op. 18, no. 5 - 5
6 in B-flat major, Op. 18, no. 6 - 5
7 in F major, Op. 59, no. 1 - 5
8 in E minor, Op. 59, no. 2 - 5
9 in C major, Op. 59, no. 3 - 5
10 in E-flat major, Op. 74 - 5
11 in F minor, Op. 95 - 5
12 in E-flat major, Op. 127 - 5
13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 and Grosse Fuge, Op. 133 - 5
14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131 - 5
15 in A minor, Op. 132 - 5
16 in F major, Op. 135 - 5


----------



## Toddlertoddy

1 in F major, Op. 18, no. 1 - 5
2 in G major, Op. 18, no. 2 - 5
3 in D major, Op. 18, no. 3 - 5
4 in C minor, Op. 18, no. 4 - 5
*5 in A major, Op. 18, no. 5 - 3 (-2)*
6 in B-flat major, Op. 18, no. 6 - 5
7 in F major, Op. 59, no. 1 - 5
8 in E minor, Op. 59, no. 2 - 5
9 in C major, Op. 59, no. 3 - 5
10 in E-flat major, Op. 74 - 5
11 in F minor, Op. 95 - 5
12 in E-flat major, Op. 127 - 5
*13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 and Grosse Fuge, Op. 133 - 6 (+1)*
14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131 - 5
15 in A minor, Op. 132 - 5
16 in F major, Op. 135 - 5


----------



## obwan

This sounds neat. Unfortunately I am not hardly at all familiar with his quartetts. So can you provide me with a link so I can vote on his Symphony Game?


----------



## Klavierspieler

1 in F major, Op. 18, no. 1 - 4 (-1)
2 in G major, Op. 18, no. 2 - 4 (-1)
3 in D major, Op. 18, no. 3 - 5
4 in C minor, Op. 18, no. 4 - 5
5 in A major, Op. 18, no. 5 - 3 
6 in B-flat major, Op. 18, no. 6 - 5
7 in F major, Op. 59, no. 1 - 5
8 in E minor, Op. 59, no. 2 - 5
9 in C major, Op. 59, no. 3 - 5
10 in E-flat major, Op. 74 - 5
11 in F minor, Op. 95 - 5
12 in E-flat major, Op. 127 - 5
13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 and Grosse Fuge, Op. 133 - 6 
*14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131 - 6 (+1)*
15 in A minor, Op. 132 - 5
16 in F major, Op. 135 - 5


----------



## Hausmusik

1 in F major, Op. 18, no. 1 - 4 
*2 in G major, Op. 18, no. 2 - 3 (-1)
3 in D major, Op. 18, no. 3 - 4 (-1)*
4 in C minor, Op. 18, no. 4 - 5
5 in A major, Op. 18, no. 5 - 3
6 in B-flat major, Op. 18, no. 6 - 5
7 in F major, Op. 59, no. 1 - 5
8 in E minor, Op. 59, no. 2 - 5
9 in C major, Op. 59, no. 3 - 5
*10 in E-flat major, Op. 74 - 6 (+1)*
11 in F minor, Op. 95 - 5
12 in E-flat major, Op. 127 - 5
13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 and Grosse Fuge, Op. 133 - 6
14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131 - 6
15 in A minor, Op. 132 - 5
16 in F major, Op. 135 - 5


----------



## Taneyev

Can't qualify by numbers. It remains me of my hard times at school.


----------



## Toddlertoddy

1 in F major, Op. 18, no. 1 - 4 
2 in G major, Op. 18, no. 2 - 2 (-1)
3 in D major, Op. 18, no. 3 - 4
4 in C minor, Op. 18, no. 4 - 5
5 in A major, Op. 18, no. 5 - 2 (-1)
6 in B-flat major, Op. 18, no. 6 - 5
7 in F major, Op. 59, no. 1 - 5
8 in E minor, Op. 59, no. 2 - 5
9 in C major, Op. 59, no. 3 - 5
10 in E-flat major, Op. 74 - 6
11 in F minor, Op. 95 - 5
12 in E-flat major, Op. 127 - 5
13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 and Grosse Fuge, Op. 133 - 7 (+1)
14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131 - 6
15 in A minor, Op. 132 - 5
16 in F major, Op. 135 - 5


----------



## Hausmusik

After Todd

1 in F major, Op. 18, no. 1 - 4
2 in G major, Op. 18, no. 2 - 1 (-1)
3 in D major, Op. 18, no. 3 - 4
4 in C minor, Op. 18, no. 4 - 5
5 in A major, Op. 18, no. 5 - 2 
6 in B-flat major, Op. 18, no. 6 - 5
7 in F major, Op. 59, no. 1 - 6 (+1)
8 in E minor, Op. 59, no. 2 - 5
9 in C major, Op. 59, no. 3 - 5
10 in E-flat major, Op. 74 - 6
11 in F minor, Op. 95 - 5
12 in E-flat major, Op. 127 - 5
13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 and Grosse Fuge, Op. 133 - 7 
14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131 - 6
15 in A minor, Op. 132 - 4 (-1)
16 in F major, Op. 135 - 5


----------



## Trout

After Hausmusik:

1 in F major, Op. 18, no. 1 - 4
*2 in G major, Op. 18, no. 2 - 0 (-1) gone*
3 in D major, Op. 18, no. 3 - 3 (-1)
4 in C minor, Op. 18, no. 4 - 5
5 in A major, Op. 18, no. 5 - 2
6 in B-flat major, Op. 18, no. 6 - 5
7 in F major, Op. 59, no. 1 - 6
8 in E minor, Op. 59, no. 2 - 5
9 in C major, Op. 59, no. 3 - 5
10 in E-flat major, Op. 74 - 6
11 in F minor, Op. 95 - 5
12 in E-flat major, Op. 127 - 5
13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 and Grosse Fuge, Op. 133 - 7 
14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131 - 6
15 in A minor, Op. 132 - 5 (+1)
16 in F major, Op. 135 - 5


----------



## Hausmusik

After Die Forelle

1 in F major, Op. 18, no. 1 - 4
3 in D major, Op. 18, no. 3 - 3 
4 in C minor, Op. 18, no. 4 - 5
5 in A major, Op. 18, no. 5 - 1 (-1)
6 in B-flat major, Op. 18, no. 6 - 5
7 in F major, Op. 59, no. 1 - 6
8 in E minor, Op. 59, no. 2 - 6 (+1)
9 in C major, Op. 59, no. 3 - 5
10 in E-flat major, Op. 74 - 6
11 in F minor, Op. 95 - 5
12 in E-flat major, Op. 127 - 4 (-1)
13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 and Grosse Fuge, Op. 133 - 7
14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131 - 6
15 in A minor, Op. 132 - 5 
16 in F major, Op. 135 - 5


----------



## jurianbai

after Hausmusik

1 in F major, Op. 18, no. 1 - 4
3 in D major, Op. 18, no. 3 - 3
4 in C minor, Op. 18, no. 4 - 5
5 in A major, Op. 18, no. 5 - 1
6 in B-flat major, Op. 18, no. 6 - 5
7 in F major, Op. 59, no. 1 - 6
8 in E minor, Op. 59, no. 2 - 6 
9 in C major, Op. 59, no. 3 - 5
10 in E-flat major, Op. 74 - 6
11 in F minor, Op. 95 - 5
*12 in E-flat major, Op. 127 - 3 (-1)*
13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 and Grosse Fuge, Op. 133 - 7
*14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131 - 5 (-1)*
*15 in A minor, Op. 132 - 6 (+1)*
16 in F major, Op. 135 - 5


----------



## Chrythes

After jurianbai

1 in F major, Op. 18, no. 1 - 4
*3 in D major, Op. 18, no. 3 - 1 (-2)*
4 in C minor, Op. 18, no. 4 - 5
5 in A major, Op. 18, no. 5 - 1
6 in B-flat major, Op. 18, no. 6 - 5
7 in F major, Op. 59, no. 1 - 6
8 in E minor, Op. 59, no. 2 - 6 
9 in C major, Op. 59, no. 3 - 5
10 in E-flat major, Op. 74 - 6
11 in F minor, Op. 95 - 5
12 in E-flat major, Op. 127 - 3 (-1)
13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 and Grosse Fuge, Op. 133 - 7
14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131 - 5 (-1)
*15 in A minor, Op. 132 - 7 (+1)*
16 in F major, Op. 135 - 5

How many times can you vote?


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Chrystes:

1 in F major, Op. 18, no. 1 - 4
3 in D major, Op. 18, no. 3 - 1
*4 in C minor, Op. 18, no. 4 - 4 (-1)*
5 in A major, Op. 18, no. 5 - 1
*6 in B-flat major, Op. 18, no. 6 - 4 (-1)*
7 in F major, Op. 59, no. 1 - 6
8 in E minor, Op. 59, no. 2 - 6
9 in C major, Op. 59, no. 3 - 5
10 in E-flat major, Op. 74 - 6
11 in F minor, Op. 95 - 5
12 in E-flat major, Op. 127 - 3 
13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 and Grosse Fuge, Op. 133 - 7
*14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131 - 6 (+1)*
15 in A minor, Op. 132 - 7 
16 in F major, Op. 135 - 5


----------



## pollux

After Klavierspieler and his cat:

My negative votes both go to Op. 18 no. 4, clearly the worst of this magnificent series (Beethoven himself didn't like it). As for the best one, I can't choose among the late masterpieces, so I'll vote for op. 127 because it's the worst considered until now.

1 in F major, Op. 18, no. 1 - 4
3 in D major, Op. 18, no. 3 - 1
*4 in C minor, Op. 18, no. 4 - 2 (-2)*
5 in A major, Op. 18, no. 5 - 1
6 in B-flat major, Op. 18, no. 6 - 4 
7 in F major, Op. 59, no. 1 - 6
8 in E minor, Op. 59, no. 2 - 6
9 in C major, Op. 59, no. 3 - 5
10 in E-flat major, Op. 74 - 6
11 in F minor, Op. 95 - 5
*12 in E-flat major, Op. 127 - 4 (+1)*
13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 and Grosse Fuge, Op. 133 - 7
14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131 - 6
15 in A minor, Op. 132 - 7
16 in F major, Op. 135 - 5


----------



## Hausmusik

1 in F major, Op. 18, no. 1 - 4
*3 in D major, Op. 18, no. 3 - 0 (-1)*
4 in C minor, Op. 18, no. 4 - 2 
5 in A major, Op. 18, no. 5 - 1
6 in B-flat major, Op. 18, no. 6 - 4
7 in F major, Op. 59, no. 1 - 6
8 in E minor, Op. 59, no. 2 - 6
*9 in C major, Op. 59, no. 3 - 6 (+1)*
10 in E-flat major, Op. 74 - 6
11 in F minor, Op. 95 - 5
12 in E-flat major, Op. 127 - 4
13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 and Grosse Fuge, Op. 133 - 7
14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131 - 6
*15 in A minor, Op. 132 - 6 (-1)*
16 in F major, Op. 135 - 5

Just because I feel the need to explain, I am not voting against the 132 to be contrarian. Like everybody, I love the middle movement, but as a whole I think it simply does not hang together as a unified work. I've seen it performed live and listened to it, studied the score, etc. and that the opinion I've arrived at. The second and fourth movements are the ones I take most issue with. I am not trying to vote it out early, but I am going to vote to keep it beneath quartets from the middle and late periods that I consider superior as a whole.


----------



## Trout

After Hausmusik:

1 in F major, Op. 18, no. 1 - 4
*4 in C minor, Op. 18, no. 4 - 1 (-1)*
*5 in A major, Op. 18, no. 5 - 0 (-1)*
6 in B-flat major, Op. 18, no. 6 - 4
7 in F major, Op. 59, no. 1 - 6
8 in E minor, Op. 59, no. 2 - 6
9 in C major, Op. 59, no. 3 - 6
10 in E-flat major, Op. 74 - 6
11 in F minor, Op. 95 - 5
12 in E-flat major, Op. 127 - 4
13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 and Grosse Fuge, Op. 133 - 7
*14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131 - 7 (+1)*
15 in A minor, Op. 132 - 6
16 in F major, Op. 135 - 5


----------



## pjang23

*1 in F major, Op. 18, no. 1 - 3 (-1)*
4 in C minor, Op. 18, no. 4 - 1
*6 in B-flat major, Op. 18, no. 6 - 3 (-1)*
7 in F major, Op. 59, no. 1 - 6
8 in E minor, Op. 59, no. 2 - 6
9 in C major, Op. 59, no. 3 - 6
10 in E-flat major, Op. 74 - 6
11 in F minor, Op. 95 - 5
*12 in E-flat major, Op. 127 - 5 (+1)*
13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 and Grosse Fuge, Op. 133 - 7
14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131 - 7
15 in A minor, Op. 132 - 6
16 in F major, Op. 135 - 5


----------



## Chrythes

1 in F major, Op. 18, no. 1 - 3 
*4 in C minor, Op. 18, no. 4 - 0 (-1)*
*6 in B-flat major, Op. 18, no. 6 - 2 (-1*)
7 in F major, Op. 59, no. 1 - 6
8 in E minor, Op. 59, no. 2 - 6
9 in C major, Op. 59, no. 3 - 6
10 in E-flat major, Op. 74 - 6
11 in F minor, Op. 95 - 5
12 in E-flat major, Op. 127 - 5 
13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 and Grosse Fuge, Op. 133 - 7
14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131 - 7
15 in A minor, Op. 132 - 7 (+1)
16 in F major, Op. 135 - 5

And I disagree about the No. 15 not being a unified work. I actually think it might be one of his most unified works. From the very beginning there's a very eerie feeling. The first movement feels disturbed, unpleasant. The second movement's theme feels like some sort of undecidedness, a dilemma that seems to resolve with those exquisite harmonies, but unfortunately the resolutions are always false. The problem, or the uneasiness never truly go away. Then the third movement, which I think is the backbone of this quartet. The first two movements introduce some sort of a problem, a very unpleasant feeling, and the third, with it's extreme conflict between what seems to be death and life resolves it. The fourth movement is the one I don't care that much about, but the fifth is such a great ending to this long and painful tale. It sounds as if one is returning from a hard, agonizing journey, which after all the hardships resolved into life and hope.


----------



## Hausmusik

Crythes,
My criticism wasn't about a lack of thematic unity so much as a failure to hold my attention throughout. It's oddly proportioned. The 59. 74, 95, 131, 130/133 and 135 quartets hold me riveted from start to finish but this one, not so much. It may or may not contain some of B's greatest music, but as far as my favorites go it is down in the middle rank.
You wrote: "The fourth movement is the one I don't care that much about"
I agree, and I can't imagine saying this about any movement in the Raz quartets or the 131 or the 135, etc.


----------



## Hausmusik

After Crythes

1 in F major, Op. 18, no. 1 - 3
6 in B-flat major, Op. 18, no. 6 - 2
7 in F major, Op. 59, no. 1 - 6
8 in E minor, Op. 59, no. 2 - 6
9 in C major, Op. 59, no. 3 - 6
10 in E-flat major, Op. 74 - 7 (+1)
11 in F minor, Op. 95 - 5
12 in E-flat major, Op. 127 - 5
13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 and Grosse Fuge, Op. 133 - 7
14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131 - 7
15 in A minor, Op. 132 - 5 (-2)
16 in F major, Op. 135 - 5


----------



## Toddlertoddy

1 in F major, Op. 18, no. 1 - 2 (-1)
6 in B-flat major, Op. 18, no. 6 - 1 (-1)
7 in F major, Op. 59, no. 1 - 6
8 in E minor, Op. 59, no. 2 - 6
9 in C major, Op. 59, no. 3 - 6
10 in E-flat major, Op. 74 - 7
11 in F minor, Op. 95 - 5
12 in E-flat major, Op. 127 - 5
13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 and Grosse Fuge, Op. 133 - 8 (+1)
14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131 - 7
15 in A minor, Op. 132 - 5
16 in F major, Op. 135 - 5


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Current rankings:

16. String Quartet No. 2 in G major, Op. 18, No. 2
15. String Quartet No. 3 in D major, Op. 18, No. 3
14. String Quartet No. 5 in A major, Op. 18, No. 5
13. String Quartet No. 4 in C minor, Op. 18, No. 4


----------



## Trout

After Toddlertoddy:

*1 in F major, Op. 18, no. 1 - 1 (-1)
6 in B-flat major, Op. 18, no. 6 - 0 (-1)*
7 in F major, Op. 59, no. 1 - 6
8 in E minor, Op. 59, no. 2 - 6
9 in C major, Op. 59, no. 3 - 6
10 in E-flat major, Op. 74 - 7
11 in F minor, Op. 95 - 5
12 in E-flat major, Op. 127 - 5
13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 and Grosse Fuge, Op. 133 - 8
*14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131 - 8 (+1)*
15 in A minor, Op. 132 - 5
16 in F major, Op. 135 - 5


----------



## Hausmusik

After Trout

1 in F major, Op. 18, no. 1 - 1
7 in F major, Op. 59, no. 1 - 7 (+1)
8 in E minor, Op. 59, no. 2 - 6
9 in C major, Op. 59, no. 3 - 6
10 in E-flat major, Op. 74 - 7
11 in F minor, Op. 95 - 5
12 in E-flat major, Op. 127 - 4 (-1)
13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 and Grosse Fuge, Op. 133 - 8
14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131 - 8 
15 in A minor, Op. 132 - 4 (-1)
16 in F major, Op. 135 - 5


----------



## Hausmusik

After myself

1 in F major, Op. 18, no. 1 - 0 (-1)
7 in F major, Op. 59, no. 1 - 7 
8 in E minor, Op. 59, no. 2 - 7 (+1)
9 in C major, Op. 59, no. 3 - 6
10 in E-flat major, Op. 74 - 7
11 in F minor, Op. 95 - 5
12 in E-flat major, Op. 127 - 4 
13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 and Grosse Fuge, Op. 133 - 8
14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131 - 8
15 in A minor, Op. 132 - 3 (-1)
16 in F major, Op. 135 - 5


----------



## Chrythes

@Hausmusik - fair enough.

7 in F major, Op. 59, no. 1 - 7 
8 in E minor, Op. 59, no. 2 - 7 
9 in C major, Op. 59, no. 3 - 4 (-2)
10 in E-flat major, Op. 74 - 7
11 in F minor, Op. 95 - 5
12 in E-flat major, Op. 127 - 4 
13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 and Grosse Fuge, Op. 133 - 8
14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131 - 8
15 in A minor, Op. 132 - 4 (+1)
16 in F major, Op. 135 - 5

What is the point of this vote if anyone can vote as many times as they want and only few participate? It's not even a consensus based on equal opinions of some, since one can simply vote more times than the other.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Chrythes said:


> @Hausmusik - fair enough.
> 
> 7 in F major, Op. 59, no. 1 - 7
> 8 in E minor, Op. 59, no. 2 - 7
> 9 in C major, Op. 59, no. 3 - 4 (-2)
> 10 in E-flat major, Op. 74 - 7
> 11 in F minor, Op. 95 - 5
> 12 in E-flat major, Op. 127 - 4
> 13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 and Grosse Fuge, Op. 133 - 8
> 14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131 - 8
> 15 in A minor, Op. 132 - 4 (+1)
> 16 in F major, Op. 135 - 5
> 
> What is the point of this vote if anyone can vote as many times as they want and only few participate? It's not even a consensus based on equal opinions of some, since one can simply vote more times than the other.


I thought the accepted amount was once per day.


----------



## Klavierspieler

7 in F major, Op. 59, no. 1 - 7
8 in E minor, Op. 59, no. 2 - 7
9 in C major, Op. 59, no. 3 - 2 (-2)
10 in E-flat major, Op. 74 - 7
11 in F minor, Op. 95 - 5
12 in E-flat major, Op. 127 - 4
13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 and Grosse Fuge, Op. 133 - 8
14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131 - 9 (+1)
15 in A minor, Op. 132 - 4 
16 in F major, Op. 135 - 5


----------



## Hausmusik

Klavierspieler said:


> I thought the accepted amount was once per day.


I thought twice a day, 9 hours apart, like every other game on here. That's how often I have been voting.


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after Klavier:

7 in F major, Op. 59, no. 1 - 7
8 in E minor, Op. 59, no. 2 - 7
9 in C major, Op. 59, no. 3 - 1 (-1)
10 in E-flat major, Op. 74 - 7
11 in F minor, Op. 95 - 5
12 in E-flat major, Op. 127 - 3 (-1)
13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 and Grosse Fuge, Op. 133 - 9 (+1)
14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131 - 9
15 in A minor, Op. 132 - 4 
16 in F major, Op. 135 - 5


----------



## Trout

I have only been voting once per day, myself.

After Toddlertoddy:

7 in F major, Op. 59, no. 1 - 7
8 in E minor, Op. 59, no. 2 - 7
9 in C major, Op. 59, no. 3 - 1
*10 in E-flat major, Op. 74 - 6 (-1)*
11 in F minor, Op. 95 - 5
*12 in E-flat major, Op. 127 - 2 (-1)*
13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 and Grosse Fuge, Op. 133 - 9
14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131 - 9
*15 in A minor, Op. 132 - 4 (+1)*
16 in F major, Op. 135 - 5


----------



## Hausmusik

The OP never specified voter frequency. Can we get a clarification from the gamemeister?

7 in F major, Op. 59, no. 1 - 7
*8 in E minor, Op. 59, no. 2 - 8 (+1)*
9 in C major, Op. 59, no. 3 - 1
10 in E-flat major, Op. 74 - 6
11 in F minor, Op. 95 - 5
12 in E-flat major, Op. 127 - 2
13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 and Grosse Fuge, Op. 133 - 9
14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131 - 9
*15 in A minor, Op. 132 - 2 (-2)*
16 in F major, Op. 135 - 5


----------



## Toddlertoddy

Once per 9 hours


----------



## violadude

7 in F major, Op. 59, no. 1 - 7
8 in E minor, Op. 59, no. 2 - 8 
9 in C major, Op. 59, no. 3 - 1
10 in E-flat major, Op. 74 - 4 (-2)
11 in F minor, Op. 95 - 5
12 in E-flat major, Op. 127 - 2
13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 and Grosse Fuge, Op. 133 - 9
14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131 - 9
15 in A minor, Op. 132 - 3 (+1)
16 in F major, Op. 135 - 5


----------



## Hausmusik

Thanks toddler.

After violadude

7 in F major, Op. 59, no. 1 - 7
8 in E minor, Op. 59, no. 2 - 8
9 in C major, Op. 59, no. 3 - 2 (+1)
10 in E-flat major, Op. 74 - 4
11 in F minor, Op. 95 - 5
12 in E-flat major, Op. 127 - 2
13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 and Grosse Fuge, Op. 133 - 9
14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131 - 9
15 in A minor, Op. 132 - 1 (-2)
16 in F major, Op. 135 - 5


----------



## pollux

After Hausmusik

7 in F major, Op. 59, no. 1 - 7
8 in E minor, Op. 59, no. 2 - 7 (-1)
9 in C major, Op. 59, no. 3 - 2
10 in E-flat major, Op. 74 - 4
11 in F minor, Op. 95 - 4 (-1)
12 in E-flat major, Op. 127 - 2
13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 and Grosse Fuge, Op. 133 - 9
14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131 - 9
15 in A minor, Op. 132 - 2 (+1)
16 in F major, Op. 135 - 5


----------



## Trout

After pollux:

7 in F major, Op. 59, no. 1 - 7
8 in E minor, Op. 59, no. 2 - 7
9 in C major, Op. 59, no. 3 - 2
10 in E-flat major, Op. 74 - 3 (-1)
11 in F minor, Op. 95 - 3 (-1)
12 in E-flat major, Op. 127 - 2
13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 and Grosse Fuge, Op. 133 - 9
14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131 - 9
15 in A minor, Op. 132 - 3 (+1)
16 in F major, Op. 135 - 5


----------



## Klavierspieler

7 in F major, Op. 59, no. 1 - 7
8 in E minor, Op. 59, no. 2 - 7
*9 in C major, Op. 59, no. 3 - 0 (-2)*
10 in E-flat major, Op. 74 - 3 
11 in F minor, Op. 95 - 3 
12 in E-flat major, Op. 127 - 2
13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 and Grosse Fuge, Op. 133 - 9
*14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131 - 10 (+1)*
15 in A minor, Op. 132 - 3
16 in F major, Op. 135 - 5


----------



## Hausmusik

After K.

7 in F major, Op. 59, no. 1 - 7
8 in E minor, Op. 59, no. 2 - 7
*10 in E-flat major, Op. 74 - 4 (+1)*
11 in F minor, Op. 95 - 3
*12 in E-flat major, Op. 127 -0 (-2)*
13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 and Grosse Fuge, Op. 133 - 9
14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131 - 10
15 in A minor, Op. 132 - 3
16 in F major, Op. 135 - 5


----------



## Trout

After Hausmusik:

7 in F major, Op. 59, no. 1 - 7
8 in E minor, Op. 59, no. 2 - 7
10 in E-flat major, Op. 74 - 3 (-1)
11 in F minor, Op. 95 - 2 (-1)
13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 and Grosse Fuge, Op. 133 - 9
14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131 - 10
15 in A minor, Op. 132 - 4 (+1)
16 in F major, Op. 135 - 5


----------



## Klavierspieler

7 in F major, Op. 59, no. 1 - 7
8 in E minor, Op. 59, no. 2 - 7
10 in E-flat major, Op. 74 - 3 
*11 in F minor, Op. 95 - 0 (-2)*
13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 and Grosse Fuge, Op. 133 - 9
*14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131 - 11 (+1)*
15 in A minor, Op. 132 - 4 
16 in F major, Op. 135 - 5


----------



## pollux

7 in F major, Op. 59, no. 1 - 6 (-1)
8 in E minor, Op. 59, no. 2 - 6 (-1)
10 in E-flat major, Op. 74 - 3 
13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 and Grosse Fuge, Op. 133 - 9
14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131 - 11
15 in A minor, Op. 132 - 5 (+1)
16 in F major, Op. 135 - 5


----------



## Hausmusik

7 in F major, Op. 59, no. 1 - 6 
8 in E minor, Op. 59, no. 2 - 6
10 in E-flat major, Op. 74 - 4 (+1)
13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 and Grosse Fuge, Op. 133 - 9
14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131 - 11
15 in A minor, Op. 132 - 3 (-2) 
16 in F major, Op. 135 - 5


----------



## jurianbai

AFTER Hausmusik.

been not around for several round I think, wow where is the early quartets?

7 in F major, Op. 59, no. 1 - 6
8 in E minor, Op. 59, no. 2 - 6
10 in E-flat major, Op. 74 - 4
*13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 and Grosse Fuge, Op. 133 - 8 (-1)*
14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131 - 11
*15 in A minor, Op. 132 - 4 (+1)*
*16 in F major, Op. 135 - 4 (-1)*

It's obvious, although I appreciate Grosse Fuge as the ultimate piece of quartet by Beethoven, but still think the Razumovsky and no.15 something more balance, between lovely and epic.


----------



## Chrythes

7 in F major, Op. 59, no. 1 - 6
8 in E minor, Op. 59, no. 2 - 5 (-1)
10 in E-flat major, Op. 74 - 3 (-1)
13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 and Grosse Fuge, Op. 133 - 8 
14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131 - 11
15 in A minor, Op. 132 - 5 (+1)
16 in F major, Op. 135 - 4


----------



## Trout

7 in F major, Op. 59, no. 1 - 6
8 in E minor, Op. 59, no. 2 - 4 (-1)
10 in E-flat major, Op. 74 - 2 (-1)
13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 and Grosse Fuge, Op. 133 - 8 
14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131 - 11
15 in A minor, Op. 132 - 6 (+1)
16 in F major, Op. 135 - 4


----------



## Toddlertoddy

7 in F major, Op. 59, no. 1 - 5 (-1)
8 in E minor, Op. 59, no. 2 - 3 (-1)
10 in E-flat major, Op. 74 - 2
13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 and Grosse Fuge, Op. 133 - 9 (+1)
14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131 - 11
15 in A minor, Op. 132 - 6
16 in F major, Op. 135 - 4


----------



## Hausmusik

After Toddler

7 in F major, Op. 59, no. 1 - 5 
8 in E minor, Op. 59, no. 2 - 4 (+1)
10 in E-flat major, Op. 74 - 2
13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 and Grosse Fuge, Op. 133 - 9 
14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131 - 11
15 in A minor, Op. 132 - 4 (-2)
16 in F major, Op. 135 - 4


----------



## Trout

Edit: Adding my vote 9 hours past this time...

7 in F major, Op. 59, no. 1 - 5 
8 in E minor, Op. 59, no. 2 - 4
10 in E-flat major, Op. 74 - 1 (-1)
13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 and Grosse Fuge, Op. 133 - 8 (-1)
14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131 - 11
15 in A minor, Op. 132 - 5 (+1)
16 in F major, Op. 135 - 4


----------



## pollux

Here I come to the rescue of Op. 74, a quartet that I particulary love:

7 in F major, Op. 59, no. 1 - 4 (-1)
8 in E minor, Op. 59, no. 2 - 3 (-1)
10 in E-flat major, Op. 74 - 2 (+1)
13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 and Grosse Fuge, Op. 133 - 8
14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131 - 11
15 in A minor, Op. 132 - 5 
16 in F major, Op. 135 - 4


----------



## Hausmusik

After pollux

10 +1
15 -2

Thanks!


----------



## Trout

My vote and incorporating Hausmusik's:

7 in F major, Op. 59, no. 1 - 4
8 in E minor, Op. 59, no. 2 - 2 (-1)
10 in E-flat major, Op. 74 - 3
13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 and Grosse Fuge, Op. 133 - 7 (-1)
14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131 - 11
15 in A minor, Op. 132 - 4 (+1)
16 in F major, Op. 135 - 4


----------



## Toddlertoddy

after trout:

7 in F major, Op. 59, no. 1 - 4
8 in E minor, Op. 59, no. 2 - 1 (-1)
10 in E-flat major, Op. 74 - 2 (-1)
13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 and Grosse Fuge, Op. 133 - 8 (+1)
14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131 - 11
15 in A minor, Op. 132 - 4
16 in F major, Op. 135 - 4


----------



## Hausmusik

After Toddler


7 in F major, Op. 59, no. 1 - 4
8 in E minor, Op. 59, no. 2 - 2 (+1)
10 in E-flat major, Op. 74 - 2
13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 and Grosse Fuge, Op. 133 - 8 
14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131 - 11
15 in A minor, Op. 132 - 2 (-2)
16 in F major, Op. 135 - 4


----------



## TSHare

7 in F major, Op. 59, no. 1 - 4
8 in E minor, Op. 59, no. 2 - 2 
10 in E-flat major, Op. 74 - 2
13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 and Grosse Fuge, Op. 133 - 9 (+1)
14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131 - 11
15 in A minor, Op. 132 - 1 (-1)
16 in F major, Op. 135 - 3 (-1)


----------



## jurianbai

after Tshare

7 in F major, Op. 59, no. 1 - 4
8 in E minor, Op. 59, no. 2 - 2
10 in E-flat major, Op. 74 - 2
13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 and Grosse Fuge, Op. 133 - 7 (-2)
14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131 - 11
15 in A minor, Op. 132 - 2 (+1)
16 in F major, Op. 135 - 3


----------



## Chrythes

7 in F major, Op. 59, no. 1 - 4
8 in E minor, Op. 59, no. 2 - 1 (-1)
10 in E-flat major, Op. 74 - 1 (-1)
13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 and Grosse Fuge, Op. 133 - 7 
14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131 - 11
15 in A minor, Op. 132 - 3 (+1)
16 in F major, Op. 135 - 3


----------



## Klavierspieler

7 in F major, Op. 59, no. 1 - 4
*8 in E minor, Op. 59, no. 2 - 0 (-1)
10 in E-flat major, Op. 74 - 0 (-1)*
13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 and Grosse Fuge, Op. 133 - 7
14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131 - 11
15 in A minor, Op. 132 - 3 
*16 in F major, Op. 135 - 4 (+1)*


----------



## Trout

After Klavierspieler's massacre:

7 in F major, Op. 59, no. 1 - 3 (-1)
13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 and Grosse Fuge, Op. 133 - 7
14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131 - 11
15 in A minor, Op. 132 - 4 (+1)
16 in F major, Op. 135 - 3 (-1)


----------



## pollux

After Trout:

7 in F major, Op. 59, no. 1 - 1 (-2)
13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 and Grosse Fuge, Op. 133 - 7
14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131 - 11
15 in A minor, Op. 132 - 4 
16 in F major, Op. 135 - 4 (+1)


----------



## Hausmusik

7 in F major, Op. 59, no. 1 - 1 
13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 and Grosse Fuge, Op. 133 - 7
14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131 - 11
15 in A minor, Op. 132 - 2 (-2)
16 in F major, Op. 135 - 5 (+1)


----------



## Hausmusik

Is the list of winners in order being recorded anywhere?


----------



## Trout

*7 in F major, Op. 59, no. 1 - 0 (-1)*
13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 and Grosse Fuge, Op. 133 - 7
14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131 - 11
15 in A minor, Op. 132 - 3 (+1)
16 in F major, Op. 135 - 4 (-1)


----------



## Trout

Hausmusik said:


> Is the list of winners in order being recorded anywhere?


5. String Quartet No. 7 in F major, Op. 59, No. 1
6. (tie) String Quartet No. 8 in E minor, Op. 59, No. 2
6. (tie) String Quartet No. 10 in E-flat major "Harp", Op. 74
8. String Quartet No. 11 in F minor "Serioso", Op. 95
9. String Quartet No. 12 in E-flat major, Op. 127
10. String Quartet No. 9 in C major, Op. 59, No. 3
11. String Quartet No. 1 in F major, Op. 18, No. 1
12. String Quartet No. 6 in B-flat major, Op. 18, No. 6
13. String Quartet No. 4 in C minor, Op. 18, No. 4
14. String Quartet No. 5 in A major, Op. 18, No. 5
15. String Quartet No. 3 in D major, Op. 18, No. 3
16. String Quartet No. 2 in G major, Op. 18, No. 2


----------



## Klavierspieler

13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 and Grosse Fuge, Op. 133 - 7
14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131 - 12 (+1)
15 in A minor, Op. 132 - 1 (-2)
16 in F major, Op. 135 - 4


----------



## Hausmusik

13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 and Grosse Fuge, Op. 133 - 8 (+1)
14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131 - 12
15 in A minor, Op. 132 - 0 (-1)
16 in F major, Op. 135 - 3 (-1)

In my opinion, the right top three!


----------



## pollux

13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 and Grosse Fuge, Op. 133 - 8
14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131 - 10 (-2)
16 in F major, Op. 135 - 4 (+1)

In my opinion, all the late quartets are equally great, so I vote consequently.


----------



## Trout

After pollux:

13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 and Grosse Fuge, Op. 133 - 7 (-1)
14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131 - 11 (+1)
16 in F major, Op. 135 - 3 (-1)


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 and Grosse Fuge, Op. 133 - 6 (-1)
14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131 - 12 (+1)
16 in F major, Op. 135 - 2 (-1)


----------



## Toddlertoddy

13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 and Grosse Fuge, Op. 133 - 7 (+1)
14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131 - 10 (-2)
16 in F major, Op. 135 - 2


----------



## Klavierspieler

13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 and Grosse Fuge, Op. 133 - 5 (-2)
14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131 - 11 (+1)
16 in F major, Op. 135 - 2


----------



## Hausmusik

13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 and Grosse Fuge, Op. 133 - 6 (+1)
14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131 - 11
16 in F major, Op. 135 - 0 (-2)


----------



## Trout

13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 and Grosse Fuge, Op. 133 - 4 (-2)
14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131 - 12 (+1)


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 and Grosse Fuge, Op. 133 - 2 (-2)
14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131 - 13 (+1)


----------



## Toddlertoddy

13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 and Grosse Fuge, Op. 133 - 3 (+1)
14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131 - 11 (-2)


----------



## pollux

13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 and Grosse Fuge, Op. 133 - 4 (+1)
14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131 - 9 (-2)


----------



## Hausmusik

13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 and Grosse Fuge, Op. 133 - 5 (+1)
14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131 - 7 (-2)


----------



## Trout

Breaking the pattern...

13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 and Grosse Fuge, Op. 133 - 3 (-2)
14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131 - 8 (+1)


----------



## Klavierspieler

13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 and Grosse Fuge, Op. 133 - 1 (-2)
14 in C-sharp minor, Op. 131 - 9 (+1)


----------



## Chrythes

14 in C-sharp minor, Op.131 - 10. 
Very unpredictable winner!

The final rankings -

*1. String Quartet No.14 in C-sharp minor, Op.131
2. String Quartet No.13 in B-flat major, Op. 130 and Grosse Fuge, Op. 133
3. String Quartet No.16 in F major, Op. 135*
4. String Quartet No.15 in A minor, Op. 132
5. String Quartet No. 7 in F major, Op. 59, No. 1
6. (tie) String Quartet No. 8 in E minor, Op. 59, No. 2
6. (tie) String Quartet No. 10 in E-flat major "Harp", Op. 74
8. String Quartet No. 11 in F minor "Serioso", Op. 95
9. String Quartet No. 12 in E-flat major, Op. 127
10. String Quartet No. 9 in C major, Op. 59, No. 3
11. String Quartet No. 1 in F major, Op. 18, No. 1
12. String Quartet No. 6 in B-flat major, Op. 18, No. 6
13. String Quartet No. 4 in C minor, Op. 18, No. 4
14. String Quartet No. 5 in A major, Op. 18, No. 5
15. String Quartet No. 3 in D major, Op. 18, No. 3
16. String Quartet No. 2 in G major, Op. 18, No. 2


----------



## Hausmusik

Great result. I'd have put 59/3 two or three slots higher (all four movements are exceptionally brilliant--it's more consistently superb than the also-great 127, 74 and 95) but otherwise I think we did good.


----------



## UberB

Unsurprisingly the late quartets are the greatest, but I am surprised that the C minor quartet is not last.


----------

